# If God should damn you for all eternity



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 15, 2009)

If the death of Christ was that which satisfied God 
for all the sins of the elect, then certainly there is 
an infinite evil in sin, since it cannot be expiated 
but by an infinite satisfaction. Fools make a mock 
at sin, and there are but few people who are duly 
sensible of, and affected with—the evil of sin.

If God should damn you for all eternity, your 
eternal sufferings could not pay for the evil that is in 
one vain thought! Perhaps you think that this is harsh 
and severe—that God should hold His creatures under 
everlasting sufferings for sin. But when you have well 
considered, that the One against whom you sin, is the 
infinite blessed God; and that sin is an infinite evil
committed against Him; and when you consider how 
God dealt with the angels that fell, for one sin—you 
will alter your minds about it. 

O the depth of the evil of sin! If ever you will see how 
dreadful and horrid an evil, sin is, you must measure it
either by the infinite holiness and excellency of God, who 
is wronged by it; or by the infinite sufferings of Christ, 
who died to pay its penalty; and then you will have 
deeper apprehensions of the evil of sin. 

From John Flavel's 'Fountain of Life".


----------



## Wayne (Sep 15, 2009)

Precisely why any theology tinged with works righteousness is desparately wrong, having at heart a low view of sin.

Christ alone can atone for my sins. All of my righteousness is as filthy rags.


----------

